Ask HN: What other cheap hardware products contain FPGA's? - peter_d_sherman
======
peter_d_sherman
In this HN article:

Compiling my own SPARC CPU inside a cheap FPGA:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21303446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21303446)

([https://www.thanassis.space/myowncpu.html](https://www.thanassis.space/myowncpu.html))

Thanassis Tsiodras takes an old, cheap Pano Logic G2 (thin client hardware
box), and repurposes its FPGA to create a custom CPU...

Well, I'm curious... what other cheap FPGA-containing products might there be
out there?

~~~
tverbeure
This LED panel controller can be found for $15 on AliExpress:
[https://github.com/q3k/chubby75](https://github.com/q3k/chubby75). It has a
pretty decent Spartan 6. Your best choice if you want current commercial
availability.

The eeColor Color3 can still be bought on Amazon for $20.
[https://github.com/tomverbeure/color3](https://github.com/tomverbeure/color3).
It has a very nice Cyclone IV FPGA and is perfect for HDMI video. It was very
popular for a while for bitcoin mining because you could get it for $20...
with a $20 rebate! ([https://www.amazon.com/Color3-Advanced-Processing-
Device-010...](https://www.amazon.com/Color3-Advanced-Processing-
Device-010000-002/dp/B00BUUV4X6))

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Awesome, thank you so much!

